# Adaptation



## Abelianne (Lundi à 14:04)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle dans le métier et je me demande comment on fait pour calculer le 1er mois de salaire : celui où il y a la semaine d'adaptation ? 
Le contrat démarre le 16 janvier avec 1h30 de travail les 2 premiers jours et après une matinée et enfin une journée complète. Contrat 30 heures/semaine.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## fanny35 (Lundi à 14:08)

Bonjour,
Vous faites un salaire lissé sur 12 mois, et le 1er mois vous déduisez les heures non faites par le "calcul cour de cassation".
Exemple: le contrat prévoit 8h d'accueil par jour, donc si l'adaptation est de 1h30, vous déduisez 6h30 (8h-1h30) du premier jour, 
et ainsi chaque jour pour toute la durée de l'adaptation.
A confirmer par les collègues plus ancienne dans le métier


----------



## Abelianne (Lundi à 14:43)

D'accord. Merci.


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 14:54)

Légère précision: la nouvelle CCN et même le nouveau contrat de la PAJE le précise aussi:
pour que le PE soit autorisé à minorer le salaire de l'AM des heures non effectuées du fait de l'adaptation (maxi durant 1 mois, pas plus) il est alors indispensable qu'il ait pris soin de mentionner au contrat un calendrier jour par jour avec les horaires prévus *précis* durant cette periode.
En effet l'AM n'a pas à rester à disposition toute la journée sans être payée. 
Si son salaire est minoré alors elle a le droit de compléter avec un autre contrat, une autre adaptation aussi par exemple ce qui est impossible si on n'a pas acté un planning avant.
Sans ça la mensu complète est due dès le premier jour d'adaptation, c'est à dire à partir du 16 janvier les 30h/semaine, on ne ferait la CCC que pour retirer de la mensu les heures du 1er au 15.


----------



## Abelianne (Mardi à 13:02)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions. Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 13:35)

Bonjour 

Attention les heures d'absence ne sont pas déduites au réel du taux horaire brut de base.

Il faut prendre en compte toutes les heures qui auraient potentiellement été travaillées dans le mois. 

Pas les heures mensualisées. 

Le calcul est : salaire mensuel brut / heures potentielles du mois = taux horaire brut par heure d'absence. 
ce taux est à multiplier par le nbr d'heure d'absence. 
Et ensuite salaire brut  - total des heures d'absence en euros. 

Et ne pas oublier non plus de déduire les jours d'absence (déjà ceux du 1er au 15) du total des jours d'activités obtenu par le lissage.

je suis d'accord avec Griselda, pour faire la dėduction il faut que le planning de l'adaptation soit prévu au contrat.


----------



## Abelianne (Mercredi à 08:11)

Merci pour cette réponse. Bonne journée 🌞


----------



## assmatzam (Mercredi à 08:15)

Et n'oubliez pas de déduire également les heures non travaillées entre le 1er et le 15 janvier
Car votre contrat débute le 16 janvier

Vous ne pouvez pas être payé le mois entier en commençant en milieu de mois


----------



## Abelianne (Mercredi à 13:47)

Le contrat prévoit 3 jours de travail par semaine : mardi, mercredi et jeudi.
Mais l'adaptation commence le lundi. 1h30 le lundi, 1h30 le mardi, 3h30 le mercredi et journée complète le jeudi.

Comment je fais pour les heures du lundi ? Est-ce que ça pose problème ?
Par avance merci.


----------



## Abelianne (Mercredi à 13:50)

Encore une petite question : 405 euros net ça fait quoi en brut ?


----------



## B29 (Mercredi à 13:54)

@Abelianne 
Comme votre contrat est sur 3 jours :
Mardi 
Mercredi 
Jeudi
Les heures de lundi seront à rajouter en heures supplémentaires.


----------



## assmatzam (Mercredi à 14:21)

Vôtre contrat prévoit 3 jours d'accueil par semaine MMJ
Pour 30 heures par semaine et 405€ net

Vous devez dans un 1er temps calculer les heures potentielles du mois de janvier
Il y a 13 jours potentiels d'accueil soit 130 heures

Vous en aurez travaillé 55 heures
1,5 heures mardi 17
3,5 heures mercredi 18
10 heures jeudi 19
30 heures les 24,25,26
10 heures le 31

Il faudra donc déduire avec le ccc 75 heures

405€ net = 518,4332€ brut

Pour faire la retenue sur le salaire de janvier

518,4332 € brut / 130 potentielles x 75 heures à déduire = 299,0961€ brut à déduire

518,4332- 299,0961€ = 219,3371€ brut x 0,7812 = 171,35 € net

Ensuite vous rajoutez les heures complémentaires du lundi 16 qui est un jour non prévu au contrat

Quel est le montant de votre majoration pour les heures complémentaires ?

Quel est votre tarif horaire ?

Est ce un contrat en année complète ou incomplète ?


----------

